# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Mitfg. zum WC nach Klitmller 14.09-17./18.od.19.09

## Surflmmel

Hallo zusammen, 
die Windvorhersage fr die kommende Woche ist ja ausgezeichnet. Ich mchte deshalb ab Diesnstag den 14.09. nach Klitmller fahren. Ich komme aus Stuttgart und man kann Deutschlandweit nach Absprache zusteigen

----------

